# Retroverted, Partial-bicornuate Uterus and Polycystic Ovaries



## mrsbrauchli (Mar 19, 2012)

Anybody else? 
Just wandering about and wondering what all of this is going to mean for me in the future.


I just found out that I have all of these new diagnoses today. 

I have had two pregnancies. One in 2010 - missed miscarriage at 12 weeks. And one in 2012 - full-term vaginal delivery.


Also, I have a sister who has been trying to conceive for over 7 years. Unsuccessfully. She was told at one point that she had PCOS... and then not. She is "estrogen-dominant." And we are (both) also in the process of getting genetic testing for Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome, if anyone happens to be familiar with that weirdness!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you haven't gotten a response yet. I am bumping this up for more attention!
:bump:


----------

